# Thanks!!!!!



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 29, 2012)

I wanna personally congratulate all three of our new community vets,all great and smart guys!!! and most importantly brothers to all of us as well,they will be great for the forum!!!!!!!!!

Also i wanna personally thank all the people who supported me in the vote,you are all so kind and all my brothers and sisters!!!! I luv all of yall on here,im glad to cal SI my home!! Bullseye


----------



## Zeek (Jun 29, 2012)

Bullseye is 100% a class act!!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree. Won't be much longer and you'll have your title too brow. You're a Vet with or without it!


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 29, 2012)

Agreed. A class A gentlemen. Congratulations vets! You earned it!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 30, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Bullseye is 100% a class act!!


my dear brother,thank you,coming from you that comment means a ton to me!!!



rowdybrad said:


> I agree. Won't be much longer and you'll have your title too brow. You're a Vet with or without it!


rowdy,i appreciate it man!!!you my brother,i just enjoy helping people as much as i can,and rely on all of yall to



noobmuscle said:


> Agreed. A class A gentlemen. Congratulations vets! You earned it!


and noob,you to my brother thank you......


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 30, 2012)

That's why I love this old bastard.  I voted for you.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 30, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> That's why I love this old bastard.  I voted for you.



luv you to my brother!!!!


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats brother bullseye - looking forward to sharing many more delicious recipes to help us build lean muscle and bulging veins. 

Wear your badge proudly, my friend, you earned it!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 1, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Congrats brother bullseye - looking forward to sharing many more delicious recipes to help us build lean muscle and bulging veins.
> 
> Wear your badge proudly, my friend, you earned it!


yea im working on a cookbook lol


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 1, 2012)

No word will describe you better than a real GENTLEMAN, I know you will be a Vet here the next time we will seletc one. My respect to you, Thnx and Love you bro. You very special for all of us.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 1, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> No word will describe you better than a real GENTLEMAN, I know you will be a Vet here the next time we will seletc one. My respect to you, Thnx and Love you bro. You very special for all of us.



brother coming from you,that made my day!!! i respect you my friend,so much!!!! you are the best!!!!


----------

